# Im Hooked



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Took my game to the mountains to let that farm cool off yesterday and ended up callin in and kill my first predator:wink2: A 20lb female bobcat.Talk about being Jacked!!! I was just lookin for something to do in the winter to get out of the house, but this stuff has me shook! Thank all of you guys for your help and coments. Will try to put pics on soon. Will have to get my 17 yr old to show me how.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats man!!! Not sure how you feel about those cats, but my first one was a game changer for me. Now all I want to do is chase cats!









Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats HowlinRed wow I can't wait for pics.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Kudos howlinred.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I have killed deer, bear, and trukey but this just got my blood up. Chris we have a good many cats in my part of VA. Would love to have more encounters. Used that .22 mag like you said youngdon and no problems at 45 yr. Droped her like a bad habit.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

There you go then !! Have you made a decision on a new rifle yet. No pressure LOL.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Just asked on another thread if anyone owned the T/C Venture. Read a lot of good things about them. Predator mod. looks sweet. Toss up for 22-250 and .204. Will be strictly for critters, unlawful to use .22 cal in VA. for deer.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Congrats! So what's the story? How far was the shot? What sound did you use? Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

No cure for the disease howlinred.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

HowlinRed said:


> Just asked on another thread if anyone owned the T/C Venture. Read a lot of good things about them. Predator mod. looks sweet. Toss up for 22-250 and .204. Will be strictly for critters, unlawful to use .22 cal in VA. for deer.


Whats your deer rifle?? If you need one go .243 if not 22-250 is hard to beat ballistically for a 22 cal. at least for the moment.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats HowlinRed, knew you could do it, might be a bit tougher to sleep at night now!! HA!!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

HECK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!! Thats what im talking about!!!! Watch out, you'll get like Chris and I.... CAT CRAZY.........


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cat whack fever !!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Way to go! Doin better than me I haven't got a cat yet this year and the season ends at the end of the month! I'm runnin out of time!


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

next youll be buying gear and hiding it from your wife. when it gets to that stage theres no going back


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Congrads on your Kitty Kill HR------Shoot'em dead_________SB*


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Congrats on the cat. I would love to see some pictures. If you don't already have a deer rifle then I also would also suggest the 243. If you are looking for a dedicated gun for coyotes and smaller then I myself would really suggest the 204 but you will also do fine with a 22-250, 223, and a couple others.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

saskredneck said:


> next youll be buying gear and hiding it from your wife. when it gets to that stage theres no going back


That aint no lie, right there! lol..............


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Like I said before I went up in to the mountain were there is a big open field on top of this ridge. Set up foxpro out front and to my left about 45 yrd. away. I also set up my daughters (dont laugh) webkin stuffed critter. I started with the woodpecker distress and called in 2 huge coopers hawks. After they left I changed to a cottontail distress and it only took 3 min. for this cat to come runnin in. Didnt know what it was at first due to the distance. It used some rocks as cover and got with in 6 ft. of the call. One shot with my Rem. mod. 597 .22 mag. and it was over. I use aT/C encore for deer. A 50 cal barrel and a 7mm-08.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Great Job Howlinred!! Now the fun starts!! Nothing like a pretty Kitty to start ya off!!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Here's the Blue Ridge Mt. Cat


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice Cat HowlinRed. You could definitly use the 7mm-08 if you wanted and weren't saving pelts (don't let the wife read this).


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Wife helped me post the pic!! Please use MANCODE


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

lol thats funny, Very nice cat bud!! Go get another!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Have a few more pics. but am having problems getting them on the site. You'll like this. Just went out to hang up my just washed huntin camo and a pack of coyoyes just opened up. Would pursue but have church in the a.m. Its 9:30 east coast.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

A friend of mine who runs bear with hound told me about a pretty good sized cat track that they tracked in the snow. Its all mountain land that a few of us have leased.Sometimes the dogs will run these cats by mistake in bear season. As far as I know none of the members hunt these cats at all. Guess where Ill be.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice cat man! Keep us posted!!!!


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Congrats on the cat. There is nothing like calling in your first predator. No turning back now. Blue ridge mountains now that is some pretty country there I've hunted bear in the blue ridge mountains with a friend of a friend.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

PH what part were you in and does your friend run dogs. Bunch of guys around here run bear with hounds. Plenty of bear.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

HowlinRed I went with a friend of mine who knows a guy there. I think we weren't far from Crozet. I don't think that he runs dogs but we were there bow hunting. It was my first time ever hunting bear but I had a blast and enjoyed the views it was really nice there. It was an expierence that I won't forget we stayed in a cabin up on the mountains.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

PH you were about an hour north of me. Does Afton mt. sound familiar?


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

HowlinRed that is pretty neat. That name doesn't sound familiar to me though. All I know is that if I would have know that they had bobcats I would have been calling for them maybe when I wasn't hunting bear. That's pretty neat though that I was only about an hour from you. I guess that it really is a small world.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Predatorhunter you had to be in or near Nelson Co. We tracked cats all the time in these mountains but never payed any attention to them.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Well HowlinRed I guess that means if I ever get invited back there by my friend my packing will be a little different. Might have to bring along my calls and rifle.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh yeah, you should, and plenty of song dogs too. At first I just looked at these predators as something that would eat and mess up my spring turkey season but with the population the way is, its a whole new hunting experence and I like it.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

That is a fact howlinred it is great I've been calling for about 13 years a friend of mine got me into it & I have just ran with it. I hunt just about anything that has a season here but calling in predators is what really gets my heart pumping its what get me pumped up. I have told people that if they like calling turkeys that they wouldn't believe it when they went out and called in a coyote that comes on a run. I've have taken some of them out and now they are hooked too.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Thats right PH, if you can talk to 'it' that just makes it that more exciting. By the way I tracked the biggest cat I have ever scene last Sunday. This thing was huge for VA. Wind blew 50 mph yesterday so I didnt hunt, but to day it is calm. Will give him a try later today.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Good deal howlinred I hope you get him. Keeps us posted. What sounds are you using to call bobcats. The reason I ask is I'm just curious because we we don't have a lot of them around here and the ones we do have we are not allowed to hunt. I've never even seen one but know people who have. A friend of mine son caught one in a live trap a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

The one I killed I started with a woodpecker distress and ran that for 7 to 10 min. Then switched to cottontail distress and it came runnin in after about 3 min. Dont know why she came runnin in. Thought a cat would put a sneak job on. My first cat so I really dont know. Hunted this area where I tracked this p.m. and only called in two barred owls.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

That's to bad he's probably still there just didn't want to come in. Maybe you'll get him next time. Just from reading the post on here over the last couple months it seem that bird distress calls are pretty popular with bobcats.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah PH will have to hit him with some more bird stuff. He's still around. Dont think any other lease members predator hunt. Would love to see him. He's got to be huge.Will stay after him.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Good Luck on the bobcat stay on him keep us posted and shoot straight.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Take it slow and be patient.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Roger that, on a call, but will have to take him on or before the 28th. Fur takin season ends then in VA. Only thing left will be yotes. Kill yotes kill, kill....


----------

